
Android Wear 2.0 is an evolutionary update to Google’s smartwatch OS - saycheese
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/08/android-wear-20-is-an-adequate-update/
======
bobajeff
Wear 2 is a step in the right direction. With a keyboard and support for
standalone features like calling and texting (using build in LTE) and Google
Play.

Still it would be nice to completely remove the requirement to pair with a
phone at all. Also, I would like it to come with Google's Chrome browser.

